# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Thenie dhe mendime te arta!

## ester_85

Dua te hap nje teme qe mua me duket interesante dhe nuk e di nese e ka hapur tjeter njeri me pare! Une kur lexoj me qelqen te shenoj ne blok te vecante thenie ose mendime qe me duken interesante dhe do te doja nese dikush tjeter ben dicka te tille, mund te sjellim disa edhe ketu ne forum. 

Une po e filloj me disa te tille: 

"Kur ndodhesh ne caste te veshtira dhe je i hidheruar, vajto me lot ne sy dhe ne momentin qe mbarojne lotet, fillon nje periudhe e re jete, e cila le pas hidherimin"

"Nuk ka rendesi se sa meriton, por e rendesishme eshte te dish ta marresh ate qe meriton"

"Po ma hodhe nje here me dredhi, turp te te vije; po ma hodhe per here te dyte me te njejten meyre, turp te me vije"

"Arsyeja qe nje person qe te urren eshte se ai deshiron te jete si ti"

"Kur mendon se bota te kthen kurrizin, shiko me kujdes, je mbi te gjitha ti qe ia ke kthyer kurrizin botes!!!"

"Askush nuk i meriton lotet dhe te qarat e tua dhe ai qe i meriton vertete, nuk do te te beje kurre te qash"

"Sa me shume ne flasim per vlerat tona, aq me pak na besojne"

"Thuaje gjithmone ate qe mendon per te tjeret, do te ndihesh me mire pasi te kesh bere kete

----------


## uj me gaz

"Falenderoj prinderit e mi qe me dhane gjene me te cmuar ne bote: varferine."

----------


## uj me gaz

"...dhe hena eshte e madhe e rrumbullake si nje rrote djathi..."

----------


## uj me gaz

"Gjenialiteti i zemres sic e ka ai misteriozi i madh, Zot i kerkimit e mbajtes peng te ndergjegjes, zeri i te cilit di te zbrese deri ne fund  te cdo shpirti, qe s'thote nje fjale e s'hedh nje veshtrim, ne te cilin nuk gjen dot nje brenge a nje rrudhe joshjeje, mjeshteria e te cilit qendron ne aftesine per te rrezatuar, dhe jo ate c'eshte, por ate c'perben nje detyrim me shume atyre qe e ndjekin, nje ngutje per t'i qene me prane, per t'a ndjekur me se brendshmi e me plotesisht... Gjenialiteti i zemres, qe ben te heshte cdo zhurme e cdo vetepelqim e meson bindjen te zoteroje, qe lemon shpirtrat e vrazhdesuar duke u dhene te shijojne nje deshire te re - te qetesojne ne tere qenien e tyre si nje pasqyre, qe qielli i thelle te krihet ne ta... Gjenialiteti i zemres, qe meson doren e ngathet e te hutuar te dridhet e te preke me hijshem, qe dallon thesarin e humbur e te harruar, bulezen e miresise e shpirterimit te embel nen akullin me te trashe e te turbullt e qe perben qellimin e cdo kokrrize ari te varrosur gjate ne burgun me te thelle prej balte e rere... Gjenialiteti i zemres prej prekjes te se cilit Gjithkush me i pasur shkon, jo i nderuar e i cuditur, as fatlum e i renduar prej nje pasurie qe iu dha papritur, por me i pasur ne vetvete, me i rinuar se me pare, i dlire, prej nje flladi pranveror perkedhelur e peshperitur, me i pasigurt mbase, me i dashur, me i plagosshem, thyeshem, por i mbushur plot shpresa qe s'kane emer, plot vullnet te ri e rrjedha qe nisen, plot plogeshti e rrjedha qe mberrijne..."


Friedrich Nietzsche "Pertej te mires e te keqes"

----------

